# Sliding top vs. front entrance?



## GREM (Oct 4, 2009)

So I've currently got my guy in a 40 gallon long terrarium with a sliding top. I've read all over that Tegus will something coming in from the top as a predator. 

I want to get a terrarium that opens from the front but I want some input first before I invest in a brand new cage. Also I'd like him to get accustomed to his surroundings first instead of changing everything on him again and pissing him off xDD

So what do you guys think? Is it worth it? Does it really make that much of a difference? He's usually fine after he's removed from his terrarium. I have seen txrepgirls vids and I know shes got a GU in a terrarium just like mine and he seems fine...

-Grem


----------



## chris allen (Oct 4, 2009)

My short experience with this, but I recently built a cage that has both a hatch at the top and swing out front doors. I wanted both, and use both. I notice no difference in the way both of the tegus act whether I open the front or the top. I think with confident adults its not going to matter, maybe a different story with a baby......not positive. My male will come to the front door and want to come out, or come to the hatch and try to climb the wall because he wants to come out.


----------



## randy (Oct 4, 2009)

i have a nb/w gu from bobby. his name is coincidently Bob. and i always come at him from the top. and he does not mind.. he will willing come to me and crawl up my arm..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 4, 2009)

_Like Chris Allen said,...its confidence. With younger Gus' they're smaller and there fore lower on the food chain. Snack and or bite sized for anything bigger than they are. But even then in time (with handling and bonding) they begin to realize that you're not a threat and its no longer an issue. Even with open top enclosures you can still enter on one side and approach your Gu from a lower level depending on how high the tank sides are. 

In the long run,..you may get tired of picking up a 10lb+ tegu from inside a tank. With front openings they can walk in and out on their own with out any extra help. _


----------



## cabral (Oct 4, 2009)

as i put all my lights and uv o top of the top sliding, just to get my tegu out is difficult, and when he is a little bit skittish is even worst, 
im about to build him his permanent terrarium and i WILL put front entrance


----------



## BOOZER (Oct 4, 2009)

just remember if you have sliding glass that run on 2 channels sometimes the substrate will get clogged in the channels. i dont really have a huge problem with that though.


----------



## chris allen (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Herplings (Oct 4, 2009)

chris allen said:


>



I have never really thought about doing a top and front entrance. That is a great Idea. I am sure it really helps with cage maintenance.
Nice build! :roon 

Back to the main posters questions. In my opinion I would save your money and start thinking about adult caging.
There are a lot of threads here and places on the internet to find really nice DYI Cages. That is the route I would go personally. As shown by Chris Allen, you can really do some nice custom stuff when you do it yourself.

If you go with a Pre-made cage IE. AP. You are going to be looking at a 500-700 dollar cage.

There are pros and cons to both I guess.


----------



## GREM (Oct 4, 2009)

cabral said:


> as i put all my lights and uv o top of the top sliding, just to get my tegu out is difficult, and when he is a little bit skittish is even worst,
> im about to build him his permanent terrarium and i WILL put front entrance



exactly what I mean! All of his lights are up top and just getting him out is a chore...


----------



## GREM (Oct 4, 2009)

wow 500-700 thats insane xDD I think I'll just build mine... I found a great DIY tutorial written by someone named Rehab Ralphy, probably going to build that...

What if I do not have the room for a large enclosure as of right now? The manager at my local specialty and reptile shop said that my gu would be fine in a 40 gallon and that I didnt have to worry about housing him in a large enclosure for another year or two...

If thats so then I can just keep him like this and when my lease is up I'll have sufficient room at our new place. ughhhh the things I do for love =D


----------



## cabral (Oct 4, 2009)

hahha SEE? im not the onlyone 
do a front entrance and it will be easier for you and ur tegu


----------



## chris allen (Oct 4, 2009)

40 gallon is small. Thats probably like 36" long right and 12-18" wide or so? At 2 years old your guy is going to be BIG. If you didnt want to give him so much room right now, you could build the big cage and section it off. You don't have build a monster cage, but I would just get the one cage that he will be comforable in forever, and once he outgrows the 40, just use the forever cage!


----------



## chris allen (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, the cage above I pictured probably could be built for $200-$250 or so. And its way overkill as far as framing it out with 2 x 3's and 3/8" plywood doubled on the floor and laid on the inside and outside. You could probably built a simple effective 6 or 8ft cage for $200.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris, that's a beautiful cage. Did you double layer it for insulation purposes? I noticed the heavy duty casters. How much does that beast weigh? Lol!


----------



## chris allen (Oct 4, 2009)

Its gotta be pretty heavy, lol....no idea what it weighs though. And there is a good 6" of cypress on the one side with about 3" on the other. I can push it around no problem on the wheels. 

I just wanted the inside to be a smooth surface, and if something happens with the wood inside, it would be easy enough to just change that instead of a whole wall. It was overkill, but at least I can stand on the sides of it with out it tipping or even flexing(and im 6'5 270)LOL.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Very cool, lots of thought put into it. Awesome cage. Do you have any pics with it all set up?


----------



## chris allen (Oct 4, 2009)

This is as "setup" as I have had a chance to get it so far. Im not going to add much, except for a raised platform in one corner, and a hidebox on the side the hatch is. I think the size is really good for them....you're looking at not even half the cage, and the male on the left is 42" long or so.


----------



## chris allen (Oct 4, 2009)

Theres also more pictures here on the constuction/entrances/etc......
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y84/chrisa0215/kingsnake/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y84/ch ... kingsnake/</a><!-- m -->

I mostly use the fronts to do things, but if Im just hanging out and want to watch them, ill open the top. He likes to come over and is definately more social than her, but the hatch is nice because them being new here, it gives me a little more control over what Im doing with them. Also, being 6'5 its easier for me to reach down into it probably than most people.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome, beutiful tegus also


----------



## cabral (Oct 4, 2009)

hey chris... can u tell me the dimension ( the measures ) of ur enclosure
im about o build a permament terrarium for my tegu but i might get another and house them togethers.. thats why im curious about ur enclosures measures. thanks


----------



## chris allen (Oct 4, 2009)

Its 8 x 3 x 3, but I lost some due to wall thickness, lol. It doesnt sound big, but man its a freakin big cage.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 4, 2009)

chris allen said:


>


That looks GREAT. Hey you can put latches that hold the top instead of that 2x4


----------



## chris allen (Oct 5, 2009)

I only put the 2 x 3 to hold it up for the picture. It swings all the way open and just rests on the top of the cage.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 5, 2009)

You can use those pneumatic hatchback openers. They have real thin ones at the auto parts store, so they will keep a low profile. Of course with remote entry. Lol!


----------

